# Snow and tell



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't been in my shop in a while, I know its not tight, but I didn't expect this... 1 picture shows my minimax 14" planer/jointer covered with snow. Actually pretty much everything is covered with snow, two shapers, drill press, tablesaws, my new/old Williams and Hussey W7... Under the snow is rust  I have another photo showing a before and after of the tables on my J/P, and an after shot of 1 of the tablesaws.

So I got to work, I took out my orbital sander, a green scrub pad and some WD-40. It made fast work of the rust, I have always just used elbow grease in the past, but never had this many tools to deal with at 1 time. Then I sprayed them down with brake cleaner and removed all the oily rust and finally coated them with some Johnsons paste wax, polished them and covered them with plastic bags.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice tips Jack. How did they become covered in snow? I use furniture paste wax to coat machinery. I got that tip from a guy who does finishing. He said automotive paste wax contains silicone & the furniture paste wax does not. The silicone product could inter-fear with the finishing process when you get to the finishing stage. It does work very well.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi James, the snow... there are gaps all over the place, I rent space in a nearby barn and am slowly enclosing it, but not fast enough, plus it's not mine so I have a hard time spending the money. As far as the paste wax, I haven't noticed a problem, however I don't leave it on in gobs, I buff it out so I don't know what effect auto wax would have, if I used that I would buff that out too. BUT, I went with this because I heard the same thing and a friend of mine who is a professional woodworker uses it.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know personally if it makes a difference since I've been using the furniture paste wax for a long time so I can't compare. When working on a movie or TV show building sets there is usually a can of silicone spray at the tablesaw & the guys soak it often. There none of us do the finishing. That's up to the painters & the only complaint they give is don't use red in your chalk line. It bleeds thru the paint. 

Here on my machines I do not use products with silicone as I'm also the one who has to do the finishing. I don't want to make it any harder as I'm not schooled on all aspects of finishing. For me I don't want to be almost done & redu a finish because it was contaminated.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Well for what it's worth, my green scrub pad finally disintegrated, so after looking at the oil soaked 150 grit pad I still had on my orbital sander I thought I'd give it a try. I am very happy with the results! The cast iron is NOT all scratched up, but the rust is still easily removed. I polished 4 tops with this setup, a table saw, shaper, small drill press table and the table for the Minimax mortising attachment. I was concerned that the sand paper would be too abrasive for the cast iron, so I experimented first with the drill press table, after seeing such nice results I continued on with the others. I still have a shaper table and bandsaw table to go, (maybe tomorrow), but after I clean and wax each tool I am covering them with large plastic bags to keep the snow off.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of upkeep. I don't have any snow problems here in sunny CA. Just need to keep peoples drinks off the tops.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jack, maybe you could use a roll of heavy clear plastic and a staple gun to close off some of the gaps? Low cost and I can't see the owner objecting?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Sitting here I have rust problems from humidity today was 71 degees F and high Humidity with light drizzly rain metal buildings are sweating ,and yes it is nasty good thing I insulated shed this summer


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to see that you had a good result, Jack.

Snow on tools would be a nightmare for me.

Be careful that the tools don't sweat under the plastic. (sticker the plastic?)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I use the orbital sander with 150 then 220, wipe it clean and top off with a good furniture paste wax. When not in use the TS gets covered with a peice of 3/4" plywood.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Mike said:


> Jack, maybe you could use a roll of heavy clear plastic and a staple gun to close off some of the gaps? Low cost and I can't see the owner objecting?


Not a bad idea Mike, I cant shut down all the gaps, but that would work for some of them, mainly the roof at this point. While its watertight, (not really, but I know where to park the tools to avoid the drips), the fine snow just blows in and drifts all over. A new metal roof is the answer, but the cost is prohibitive and I have already invested over $1500 of my own money in his building, and they'll be more soon enough. I know stores do this all the time, but I'm not a store.


----------



## ftech (Jan 19, 2012)

Rust is a bit of a heart breaker isn't it?
My shop is closed in but it is in the basement so I have to run a dehumidifier (except in the winter) or else I could be in the same boat.

Best of luck.

Rick


----------



## PigBear (Dec 14, 2010)

I just tried out TopSaver to remove some rust on my table saw and it worked really well with fairly minimal scrubbing.

Makes things slide on the table easier and is supposed to help repel rust.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

PigBear said:


> I just tried out TopSaver to remove some rust on my table saw and it worked really well with fairly minimal scrubbing.
> 
> Makes things slide on the table easier and is supposed to help repel rust.


Never heard of TopSaver, I'll have to google it.


----------



## merick (Mar 1, 2012)

Jack I down loaded manual for FS 35 and it seems incomplete and hard to 
reference. Any other methods for obtaining Manuals?
Do you hve any ideas for ordering parts for same?

merick


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

jlord said:


> Sounds like a lot of upkeep. I don't have any snow problems here in sunny CA. Just need to keep peoples drinks off the tops.


We hate you! :nhl_checking:


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

merick said:


> Jack I down loaded manual for FS 35 and it seems incomplete and hard to
> reference. Any other methods for obtaining Manuals?
> Do you hve any ideas for ordering parts for same?
> 
> merick


Hi Rick, no on the manuals, I guess I would have to agree, plus its very poor graphics leave a lot to the imagination...still, I get by with it. I have never ordered parts, I find minimax very expensive. A friend also has a minimax FS35, bought it used, (as did I), he needed a new rod, the ones that lock the liftable tables inplace, or turn and pull it to release and lift the table to access the planer, (those rods, with the ball handle). It was much cheaper for him to have one custom made at a machine shop than to buy it from Minimax.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Glad to see that you had a good result, Jack.
> 
> Snow on tools would be a nightmare for me.
> 
> Be careful that the tools don't sweat under the plastic. (sticker the plastic?)


Jack,
Like James says "sticker the plastic" so you get some air flow under the plastic or tarp.
I learned the hard way and had to clean tools over again. I took blocks of wood and put dowels in them to hold the plastic off the tables. It helps tremendously

Furniture paste wax is what I have always used because my uncle used it. Every place I worked in a wood shop they also used furniture paste wax so I guess it works.

Good luck getting the rest of the tool cleaned.


----------



## merick (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Jack I did find out they no longer have the parts I need.
So I'm making what I need. (With some help)

merick


----------

